# Bank Transfer time?



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Since I am going to be keeping my bank account in the UK and using it to transfer money across - I think that's the best option having read things on this forum - I was wondering if someone who does this could tell me approximately how long it takes so that I can do it in advance of having payments due.

Thanks
James


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

jamesellis said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Since I am going to be keeping my bank account in the UK and using it to transfer money across - I think that's the best option having read things on this forum - I was wondering if someone who does this could tell me approximately how long it takes so that I can do it in advance of having payments due.
> 
> ...


With the new SEPA transfer it should not take longer than a transfer inside a EU country. However I transfer now and then from Cyprus to Germany and the bank states 4 banking days. In the other direction I have not tested. I have given up Cyprus banking and normally use my German account and pay with card here or pick up from ATM and pay cash

Anders


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi James
You can use a currency exchange company, eg Currency Fair is the one we use, to bring money from the UK to Cyprus as long as you have a Cypriot bank account too.
Your money will be transferred within around 24 hours. Currency Fair charge €3 per transaction.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

On the subject of money transfer, in my case OUT of Cyprus. My account is with ex-Laika bank, now the very efficient BoC (not!). I have been 'trying' to transfer a small lump of money (nothing like the amounts the Russian oligarchs or ex-Cypriot bank directors moved). But can I get it moved? Can I hell!

I can log in and punch in all of the information of the beneficiary bank, etc., then when I hit the 'submit' button I get an error screen saying "I don't have access to the next page". 

I must admit this is the first time in nine months I've tried to move funds, previously I had no problems, I'm following the same process as back then, when the bank were happy to charge me 71 Euros for the simple transfer, (a bargain). 

So I phone the nice man on the help desk and before I finish explaining my problem he cuts in with "...don't tell me you get a screen with the message 'you don't have access to this page'..." Wow! I think, this guy is going be able to solve the riddle. No! he comes up with the cock and bull story that the problem is with my Browser. 

This didn't quite ring true to me, but I'm calm and controlled and give 'Sir Tim Berners-Lee' on the other end of the phone the benefit of the doubt. Albeit I'm using Microsoft IE 10 (latest figures show 20% of global web users use Microsoft). I gave it go on Chrome (46% of the world use Chrome), next up Firefox (17% market share) last but not least my faithful little tablet, with its own browser. Every one produced the same result "you don't have access to the next page". Ahhhh!

So before I contact the nice man at the contact centre again, has anyone come across this enigma wrapped up in a conundrum? More importantly, have you managed to solve it? Could it be because I'm logging in from out side of the country?

Sorry for the rant, but I really do need to get the money out to pay some bills.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There are limits to the amount of money that can be transferred out of Cyprus and I suspect that you may be attempting to breach one of these limits.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

H&S said:


> Hi James
> You can use a currency exchange company, eg Currency Fair is the one we use, to bring money from the UK to Cyprus as long as you have a Cypriot bank account too.
> Your money will be transferred within around 24 hours. Currency Fair charge €3 per transaction.





dstump said:


> On the subject of money transfer, in my case OUT of Cyprus. My account is with ex-Laika bank, now the very efficient BoC (not!). I have been 'trying' to transfer a small lump of money (nothing like the amounts the Russian oligarchs or ex-Cypriot bank directors moved). But can I get it moved? Can I hell!
> 
> I can log in and punch in all of the information of the beneficiary bank, etc., then when I hit the 'submit' button I get an error screen saying "I don't have access to the next page".
> 
> ...


Co-op bank dont allow transfer abroad with the internet bank. I have to go to the bank and do it. Perhaps this has to do with the trojka

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not try paying the bills directly with a debit card on your Laiki account. I was able to pay a large bill in Germany last month with absolutely no problem.

Another thought: you can't transfer money online without one of the little code machines you get from the banks. If you do not have one of these it is probably blocking your access to the page where the code root is obtained.

Pete


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks all, sorry I should have read the Decree on the web site more carefully:

_“Cashless payment and or transfer of deposits/funds to accounts held 
abroad are prohibited, with the exception of- blah, blah, blah…”​_
Basically I can’t transfer anything over 500 Euro without an approval from the committee, it would have been helpful if the man in the call centre had mentioned this. I thought the limit was 5,000. 

I’m wanting to transfer 1,000, so I have a few options open to me: send the money in two lumps, with the associated double hit of transfer fees, or find out what documents/paperwork I need to get approval from the committee (may be the nice man in the call centre can help me with this) or wait until the financial situation rights itself and the capital controls are lifted, (using Iceland as a yard stick, this could take some time) or pop into the bank and get cash, but since I now live outside of Cyprus this could be a little challenging. 

Ho hum, I’m sure I’ll get it sorted, thanks once again for all of your responses.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a footnote: I've tried to transfer 499 Euros, same problem. So it's back to the nice man in the call centre for help.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dstump said:


> _“Cashless payment and or transfer of deposits/funds to accounts held
> abroad are prohibited, with the exception of- blah, blah, blah…”​_





dstump said:


> Just a footnote: I've tried to transfer 499 Euros, same problem. So it's back to the nice man in the call centre for help.


Is there and/or what is the timelimit between each authorised movement of €500?

If there is a time limit per transfer, have you made any "cashless payments" abroad (maybe by DD, SO or even by debit card over the www) which, when aggregated with this transfer, put you over €500?


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Good point, but the last time I used the account was way back in May 2012.


----------

